# Sign of the times--Expansive Disney Layoffs in line and senior management



## icydog (Apr 28, 2009)

It's not just the line employees who are being cut, Senior Vice Presidents have gotten the axe as well. 

I worry about my DVC timeshares. I wonder if they will cut Jim Lewis as well. He has done an exceptional job as DVC's vice president (except for the RCI decision) and I would hate to see that job eliminated.


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 28, 2009)

hey his decisions for putting OKW and ssr under the same managment has definitely hurt OKW.

also putting 12 people in charge - ever seem 12 people who can make a decision together. to me both of those were just plain silly.

also heard he was the reason that sales to BLT did not start until Sept - instead of July. again bad planning.

think he is also the reason that DVC no longer listen to member suggestions.
:annoyed: 

so would be happy if he was gone and instead someone who know and loves the DVC product instead of an outsider.

most of cuts have been in management.


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 28, 2009)

really think all the cuts have nothing to do with WDW or even the Disney resorts - but to make wall street happy. So their stock will rise.

surprise that Disney has not learned what Protective did - cutting jobs leads to other workers leaving.

generally the best of the new workers will leave - they can find jobs elsewhere and don't need the hassle of waiting to be fired. does not matter that only long term employees are the ones going. 

that say will miss Jim Korkis - he was good.


----------



## icydog (Apr 28, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> hey his decisions for putting OKW and ssr under the same managment has definitely hurt OKW.
> 
> also putting 12 people in charge - ever seem 12 people who can make a decision together. to me both of those were just plain silly.
> 
> ...



Yes we noted that as well. When we stayed at OKW the last time the customer service was noticeably absent. When we needed to tell a manager we had to wait for the one from SSR to show up. I agree that is downright stupid. 

What 12 people are you talking about. The OKW/SSR management team or something else?

He listened to my suggestion that members should get internet no matter if they trade in on an exchange or if they use their points. Also he got us the reduced pass rate, not that I need it since we still have a residence in FL, and those snazy Christmas parties. Don't forget them. And the connection with Adventures by Disney, which is a waste of points but my friend loves them. 

I fault him with getting DVC into RCI. I wonder what they gave him to make him do that? I think the reason they waited on the opening of BLT was the ability to offer it to members first especially on the DVC member cruise. 

I know that as a manager he is flawed but he has gotten us recognition and some perks. I too wish he/they would listen to their owners more. I feel I get the runaround from the supposed customer-DVC liason and I know she gets it from the top. But I still love DVC as you know.


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm, can't agree management at DVC has been anything special. Honestly, until the park pass discounts, they weren't really doing a whole heckuva lot for DVCers. That's part of the reason we had decided to sell our points last year.

I also think, personally, SSR is (by far) the worst DVC property. Feels more like a hotel than a resort (IMO). I know others love it but we stayed there twice and didn't care much for it either time. They could have done better.

How about planning SSR with no restaurant? Remember, when it opened, just had the Artists Palet--a poor excuse for a food court which isn't large enough to handle any kind of numbers (of people). DVC said, at the time, they had NO plans to open another restaurant. DVCers blew gaskets and they finally opened the other place. They could have done better.

Don't get me wrong, I still think DVC is a great TS and we'll probably wind up buying in again but, over the years, they've really made some dumb moves. We owned at OKW and bought it from my uncle. He bought it new when they opened and we bought it about 7 years ago from him (maybe a little less) but we noticed DVC was giving less and less to DVCers.


----------

